# Dragon Blood yeast question?



## NoDamnBasement (Nov 6, 2012)

Getting ready to try making Dave's Dragon Blood, but I only have Red Star Pasteur Champagne yeast on hand. So my question is will it work or should I wait until I can get by FVW to get some EC-1118?


----------



## oldwhiskers (Nov 7, 2012)

Probably be about equal, but to be honest I have not used Red Star. I use K1-V1116.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 7, 2012)

NoDamnBasement said:


> Getting ready to try making Dave's Dragon Blood, but I only have Red Star Pasteur Champagne yeast on hand. So my question is will it work or should I wait until I can get by FVW to get some EC-1118?


 
Why not try it? Experimenting is fun! Get some EC-1118 when you _get by FVW_ (you lucky dog!) for your next batch so you can compare. Then you can share the differences you find with us. I'm always looking to improve my recipes or create variations.



Dragon Blood Champagne...hmmm...


----------



## NoDamnBasement (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, I will pitch the red star and see what happens and run the EC-1118 when I get my primary open. Looks like I will just have to have 12 gallons of dragon blood on hand. 

Dave, only 20 minutes door to door from home to FVW. Just getting started in wine and have a feeling I'll be making that trip a lot. Already need more carboys.


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 7, 2012)

NoDamnBasement said:


> Dave, only 20 minutes door to door from home to FVW.


 
I would be in _soooooo_ much trouble! George would be my new best friend!


----------

